# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  "Ομάδα" εκτάκτου ανάγκης

## thalexan

Σκέφτομαι αν θα ήταν δυνατόν να συσταθεί μια "ομάδα" έκτακτης ανάγκης με σκοπό την αξιοποίηση του δικτύου σε περιπτώσεις κρίσεων. Θα μπορούσε να συνεργάζεται με επίσημο φορέα της πολιτείας όπως λ.χ. τη Γενική Γραμματεία Πολιτικής Προστασίας ή τους τοπικούς δήμους.

Μεχρι πρόσφατα ακόμη και οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες αντιμετωπίζονταν ως "ραδιοπειρατές". Το κλίμα αυτό όμως μεταστράφηκε κάτα κάποιον τρόπο χάρη στη συνεργασία τους με τη Γενική Γραμματεία Πολιτικής Προστασίας για την αντιμετώπιση κρίσεων (έχω τα πρακτικά σχετικού συνεδρίου). Συνεπώς, αν κάναμε ένα τέτοιο άνοιγμα και εξασφαλίζαμε π.χ. την αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία κόμβων επί 24ώρου βάσεως με UPS, κάτι τέτοιο θα μπορούσε να μας καταξιώσει και να μας διευκολύνει ως προς τις διεκδικήσεις μας.

----------


## acoul

Είναι μια πολύ καλή σκέψη. Να τη δούμε πιο οργανωμένα ίσως μέσα από τις ομάδες εργασίας που θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθούν σύντομα αισιοδοξώ. Θα εξαρτηθεί από την ανταπόκριση και συμμετοχή του κόσμου στα σχετικά καλέσματα !!

----------


## dti

Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει και ξαναπροτείνει και σε προεκλογικές εξαγγελίες  ::  αλλά δε φάνηκε να συγκινεί πολλούς, επειδή ακριβώς δε βλέπουν το μακροπρόθεσμο κέρδος από αυτή την ιστορία.

Στην πράξη έχει αποδειχθεί οτι τα δίκτυα της κινητής και σταθερής τηλεφωνίας συχνά μπλοκάρουν σε περιπτώσεις σεισμών και έκτακτων αναγκών.
Αν υπάρχει αξιόπιστο δίκτυο από το awmn μπορεί όντως να χρησιμεύσει σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

Παλιότερα που δεν υπήρχε το tetra η Πολιτεία δεν είχε εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Δε ξέρω τί ισχύει τώρα και πόσο καλά μπορεί να λειτουργεί αυτό ώστε να πει κάποιος οτι δεν μας έχουν ανάγκη.

Είμαι πρόθυμος να συμμετάσχω πάντως σ'ένα project που θα αξιοποιήσει την υπάρχουσα υποδομή για κοινωνικό όφελος σε έκτακτες καταστάσεις.

----------


## Olympic

Συνάδελφοι

Σαν ραδιοερασιτέχνης και προβληματισμένος σε καταστάσεις έκτακτου ανάγκης είμαι μέλος στις ΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ των ραδιοερασιτεχνών .
Αν δημιουργήσετε παρόμοια ομάδα να με υπολογίζετε ….

[email protected]

----------


## Dare Devil

Δεν νομίζω οτι έχουμε αρκετή σταθερότητα δικτύου για κάτι τέτοιο. Θα μπορούσαμε όμως να βοηθήσουμε με άλλο τρόπο. ΠΧ να δικτυώσουμε τα Νοσοκομεία της αθήνας μεταξύ τους για να μπορούν να έχουν κοινή βάση δεδομένων για τα ελεύθερα κρεβάτια, ή για VOIP ή για τηλεδιαγνώσεις που απαιτούν μεγάλο bandwidth ή για οτιδήποτε μπορεί να το χρειάζονται τέλος πάντων.

----------


## B52

> Δεν νομίζω οτι έχουμε αρκετή σταθερότητα δικτύου για κάτι τέτοιο. Θα μπορούσαμε όμως να βοηθήσουμε με άλλο τρόπο. ΠΧ να δικτυώσουμε τα Νοσοκομεία της αθήνας μεταξύ τους για να μπορούν να έχουν κοινή βάση δεδομένων για τα ελεύθερα κρεβάτια, ή για VOIP ή για τηλεδιαγνώσεις που απαιτούν μεγάλο bandwidth ή για οτιδήποτε μπορεί να το χρειάζονται τέλος πάντων.


...δεν ειμαστε τοσο stable δικτυο για υπηρεσιες νοσοκομειου δυστυχως.....

----------


## dimkasta

Ο best-effort χαρακτήρας του δικτύου δεν επιτρέπει τη χρήση του για το στήσιμο μόνιμων υπηρεσιών.
Μπορεί ενδεχομένως όμως να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε περιπτώσεις έκτακτης ανάγκης.

Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι επικοινωνία με φορείς και προσδιορισμός σεναρίων στα οποία μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το δίκτυο για να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση σε τυχόν καταστάσεις κινδύνου κλπ

Ο σύλλογος είναι πιστεύω πιο σωστό να προτείνει τέτοιες συνεργασίες σε οργανισμούς, πάντα όμως σε επίπεδο backup και όχι πρωτεύουσας χρήσης.

----------


## sv1her

Καλησπέρα.

Είμαι και εγώ μέσα μια και ήδη συμμετέχω ενεργά στις Ομάδες Έκτακτης Ανάγκης των Ραδιοερασιτεχνών: http://oea.raag.awmn/
και 
από το Inet: http://www.hares.gr

Μια πρώτη σκέψη μου είναι να υπάρχει ένας κινητός σταθμός σε μια βαλίτσα με το ανάλογο κεραιοσύστημα και τροφοδοσία που να στήνεται άμεσα κοντά ή και στον τόπο που χρειάζεται η βοήθεια ή να συμμετάσχουμε.

----------


## compiler

Ενα tip σε αυτό που λέτε επειδή θα είμαι απο Σεπτέμβρη στην πολιτική προστασία εθελοντής, αυτόματα σαν εθελοντής πέρνεις αδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη.
Κατι το οποίο θα βοηθούσε τρομερά όλους μας !

----------


## septic

κατι σαν Σχεδιο Ξενοκρατη ?  ::   ::   ::  

αν υπαρχει καποιο πλανο, δεν κακο...

----------


## papashark

> ... αυτόματα σαν εθελοντής πέρνεις αδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη...


Απλά tragggggggic....

----------


## θανάσης

Έτσι είναι όταν η πολιτεία δεν μπορεί να καλύψει της ανάγκες της φωνάζει τους εθελοντές να δουλέψουν και να πληρωθούν μερικοί που κάνουν κουμάντο.
Να μην δώσουν και ένα κίνητρο στους εθελοντές (βλέπε Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες τηλέφωνα, εισιτήρια κλπ.)  ::

----------


## the_eye

Δεν νομίζω ότι το AWMN μπορεί να γίνει δίκτυο έκτακτης ανάγκης. Ένα απλό ερώτημα : πόση ώρα μπορεί να λειτουργεί το σύνολο του δικτύου χωρίς ΔΕΗ ;  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> ... αυτόματα σαν εθελοντής πέρνεις αδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη...
> 
> 
> Απλά tragggggggic....


Το ίδιο tragic με αυτούς που παίρνουν μόρια για σχολές ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ λόγω αθλητικών διακρίσεων;
Ε συμβαίνουν αυτά...

----------


## compiler

To awmn πραγματικά μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί για εκτακτη ανάγκη.
Απλά πρέπει να μας βοηθήσουν και αυτοί.
Πχ νας μας αφήσουν να στήσουμε links σε κορυφογραμμές και κάποια άλλα πράγματα.
Δεν το εχουμε αλωστε και εμείς σκαιφτεί διεξοδικά το κατα πόσο θα μπορούσαμε να βοηθήσουμε σε κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## acoul

Η αξία του awmn βασίζεται στην προσφορά των μελών του. το μέλλον του awmn βασίζεται στους νέους, την παιδεία και το πνεύμα που φέρνουν μαζί τους. οι παλιοί ότι είχαν να δώσουν το έδωσαν, και σίγουρα έκαναν μια εξαιρετική δουλειά, όλοι χωρίς εξαίρεση. το στοίχημα είναι όμως στο νέο αίμα. συνήθως μέσα σε διάστημα δύο τριών μηνών διαφαίνεται αν κάποιο νέο μέλος έχει διάθεση για προσφορά και έργο. αυτό που προσωπικά πιστεύω είναι ότι εισπάτει κανείς περισσότερα από την προσφορά παρά από το απλά να παίρνει και καταναλώνει εφήμερα ότι βρίσκει μπροστά του.

η ιστορία θα δείξει.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αντίθετα με αυτά που λέγονται εγώ πιστεύω ότι το AWMN σαν ομάδα εργασίας, εξέλιξης και innovation αποτελείτο και θα αποτελείται από τους "ίδιους και τους ίδιους". Τέλος. Τα άλλα είναι μπαρούφες και ευχολόγια. Το κάτι του AWMN είναι ένας τυχαία αυτοδημιούργητος πυρήνας που στην ουσία του έχει αλλάξει ελάχιστα από τότε που δημιουργήθηκε. Άλλοτε φαίνεται πανεύκολα και άλλοτε δουλευει, συντηρεί και επαναπροσδιορίζει το AWMN σιωπηλά.

Όσων αφορά την Ομάδα εκτάκτου... πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει για πολλούς λόγους.  ::  

Ποιος το ξέθαψε αυτό πάλι. Αντε να δούμε τι θα ακούσουμε αυτή την φορά.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αντίθετα με αυτά που λέγονται εγώ πιστεύω ότι το AWMN σαν ομάδα εργασίας, εξέλιξης και innovation αποτελείτο και θα αποτελείται από τους "ίδιους και τους ίδιους". Τέλος. Τα άλλα είναι μπαρούφες και ευχολόγια. Το κάτι του AWMN είναι ένας τυχαία αυτοδημιούργητος πυρήνας που στην ουσία του έχει αλλάξει ελάχιστα από τότε που δημιουργήθηκε. Άλλοτε φαίνεται πανεύκολα και άλλοτε δουλευει, συντηρεί και επαναπροσδιορίζει το AWMN σιωπηλά.
> 
> Όσων αφορά την Ομάδα εκτάκτου... πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει για πολλούς λόγους.  
> 
> Ποιος το ξέθαψε αυτό πάλι. Αντε να δούμε τι θα ακούσουμε αυτή την φορά.


Eγω θέλω πολύ ν ακούσω τι θα πεις στον απολογισμό έργου.....είμαι πολύ περίεργος.....Απο θεωρία καλά τα πάς....Από πράξεις όμως......σε βρίσκω ανεπαρκή....Βέβαια χόμπυ κάνουμε εδώ...αλλά το 0 δεν είναι αριθμός για τον οποίο θα πρέπει να είσαι υπερήφανος...(για ομαδικότητα μιλώ πάντα,οχι για one man show...!!!).Τέτοιο είδαμε και πρίν χορτάσαμε........  :: Συλλογος σημαίνει συλλογικότητα και ομαδικότητα οχι ανεπάρκεια....

----------


## NetTraptor

Νικολάκη... αμε κανε μια τούμπα...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

bullshit..........bullshit..........blah.............blah..............macacia............bull................shit.....///

----------


## nikpanGR

α ρε Σουγκλακος που σας χρειάζεται...χωρις σχολια.....χαχαχαχαχαχα.......

----------


## bedazzled

> ...χωρις σχολια.....χαχαχαχαχαχα.......


Και καπνιστής και «ομόσταυλος» και κάνει «πιάτσα», ποιανού «πρότυπο» είναι άραγε;  ::

----------


## compiler

E τοτε nikpanGR να πάμε να τον βάλουμε στο awmn !  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Eκει πού είναι τώρα δεν έχει ασύρματα δίκτυα......

----------


## compiler

Οχι ρε ! Θα κάνουμε link x 3 !

Αγιος Πέτρος -> WiMax Αγιου Ορους (Αυτοί εχουν vpn  :: ) -> AWMN  ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled



----------

